# First time making a chess piece. This King is Sapele.



## RickSanchez (Aug 9, 2020)

I have to get better at turning the piece around corners but overall not bad imo. I think I've already outgrown my Porter Cable scroll saw. Thing vibrates a TON!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

looks nice. I'd like to see the whole set.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

O yea, that is a beauty and should be with a matching set…


----------

